# Windows



## Mattsedra (Mar 20, 2019)

How do I stop the windows from going up or down when I close or open the doors


----------



## TNTbluz33 (Nov 12, 2019)

You don't want to if it just goes up or down about 1/2 - 3/4". It's is how the glass clears the sheet metal on the roof area of the chassis above the door/window.


----------

